# The "baby" weight



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 11, 2006)

I assume thats this is where this would go.


Ok so as most of you know I recently had my first child almost 3 months ago. I put on a decent amount of FAT, not weight, I just call it fat lol. Since High school Ive been putting on a little bit of weight all the time. Though Ive been pretty lucky, I have NEVER ate right or diteted. I had a really high metabolism. I u sed to be arround 105 110 at the most when I was a healthy weight (Im 5'3). Right before I got pregnant I weighed about 115 which was alright, id rather have a little less fat but I was not overweight. I now Weight roughly 130 ish mabye 135 on a bad day. I know that dosnt seem like much but to me it is. And all my weight is concentrated in my middle, which if I understand correctly is the worst place to keep fat. 


Ok so the big question... where do I start? I know im going to have issues with dieting and eating right as well as excersizing. Does anyone have any advice on how to reform a hughr sugar a holic and I LOVE red meat too lol. How do I start excercising? Someone please help me get motivated lol I NEED it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd first start by cutting out some stuff and gradually cut out more. Just eat a little less candy a day, work out in intervals if you can't go for about 30 minutes straight. Just don't go into it at full speed or you'll get tired of it or you might hurt yourself while working out or something. Your doctor should be the first person to go to to sort this out and get you back on track.


----------



## Another Janice! (Oct 12, 2006)

I have heard (and am so far attesting that its true) that the "mommy pooch" never really goes away.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, the mommy tummy doesn't go away if it's extra skin. Hooray for tummy tucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cardio worked magic for me. I lost 70Lb (all gained during pregnancy) in a 3-4 months, and lost nearly another 30 in the few months following. The elliptical is my lover.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you so much I know the mommy pooch never really goes away but the extra fat underneath and around my thighs should lol... I went and bought about 20 lean cusines today... I knwo its not great but for me its a start, I also bougth diet dr pepper (I get bad miagranes as it is and if I dont have cafeene it gets worse so im not ready to quit that YET) and mabye ill have time to go running or something before work every couple days...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 

 
_Yeah, the mommy tummy doesn't go away if it's extra skin. Hooray for tummy tucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cardio worked magic for me. I lost 70Lb (all gained during pregnancy) in a 3-4 months, and lost nearly another 30 in the few months following. The elliptical is my lover._

 
Oh. so. true!!!

And lots of it too. Oh..and pilates


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Processed food will make it soo much worse.... What they take away in fat is usually added in sugar and salt.

If you can, try swapping processed stuff for fresh food, even just add veggies to your Lean Cuisine, or if you usually buy things like Chicken Tonight, add at least 3 veggies.


----------



## User67 (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_I have heard (and am so far attesting that its true) that the "mommy pooch" never really goes away._

 
Really? So are doing crunches & sit-ups pretty much a waste of time?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 12, 2006)

They're not a waste of time, but they'll never get rid of the loose skin.


----------

